

What Product Managers can learn from the World's most famous Sushi Chef - tosh
https://medium.com/what-product-managers-can-learn-from/cbf273488f2

======
tosh
Anyone who hasn't seen Jiro Deams of Sushi yet, I can highly recommend it:

[Netflix]
[https://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi/7018...](https://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Jiro_Dreams_of_Sushi/70181716?locale=en-
US)

[Amazon Prime] [http://www.amazon.com/Jiro-Dreams-Sushi-
Ono/dp/B007UW9WOQ/re...](http://www.amazon.com/Jiro-Dreams-Sushi-
Ono/dp/B007UW9WOQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378252912&sr=8-2&keywords=jiro+dream+of+sushi)

